# Got my Flambeau insulated bait bucket



## gnappi (Aug 6, 2018)

Unlike many who have larger wider boats that can have a live well, my 10' (and my friends 12 footer) tinny cannot so when needed I have to carry an insulated bait bucket to have live bait aboard. I hope this answers questions for those of you considering a bait bucket.

The Flambeau has some features that my Frabill does not have, but I don't see me dumping the Frabill any time soon. Both can double as an ice filled cooler but the Flambeau will hold more drinks and ice.

In addition to the 5 gallon Flambeau I also have a Frabill 1.3 gal insulated bucket to compare against. The Frabill (as advertised) holds 1.3 gallons but actually holds 1.25 gallons of water in the styrofoam liner. The Flambeau (as advertised) is a 5 gallon but actually holds 2.25 gallons of water in the rather thick styrofoam section as measured by my pyrex one quart glass kitchen measuring cup. These measurements were made filled to the top but most will not fill it that high to avoid spillage.

An internal water capacity improvement over the Frabill? yes, but not 3-4x what I had hoped for. 

Other features compared:

Inner styrofoam cover: * See notes below
Flambeau = YES
Frabill = NO

Inner styrofoam cutout allowance for carry string: * See notes below
Flambeau = YES
Frabill = NO

Able to attach a "Bucket wrapper" to carry tools or as extra insulation from the sun:
Flambeau = YES
Frabill = NO

Form, fit compatible with other market available buckets:
Flambeau = YES
Frabill = NO

Dual holes for two air hose aerator insertion in the top lid:
Flambeau = YES
Frabill = NO (for two hose aerators you need to enlargr the one hole or cut elsewhere)

Regarding the Flambeau internally molded in channels for the the styrofoam lift / carry handle. This was criticized in a review I read because undoubtedly the user attempted to tie a knot a the bottom of the pass through holes expecting the foam to carry ALL of the weight of the water and bait. Nope it will not. However if you pass the rope UNDER the styrofoam liner THEN upwards through the hole channels and tie a knot at the bucket opening to lift it it, this will work at least unless the rope under the styrofoam causes a leak later on. This is made more usable if you cut and place a thin 1/4" round piece of plywood UNDER the styrofoam bucket (see pic) and pass the thin rope under the wood the problem goes away. 

The Flambeau inner cover is a bit of a mystery. If left on the inner bucket and removed to get bait, even on a lightly gusty day that cover is likely to get blown away if you remove it. Also there are two keystone shaped indentations on the cover that could be cut away to gain access to the bait, but insulation on the top from the sun will be somewhat lost. 

The external or top lid on the Flambeau has a wide access door, many places on the rim to hang stuff or to figure out what to do with them, but a rod holder? Maybe for rod transportation but if a large fish pulls on a rod in that holder I can see it tipping over and a 1930's B&W movie of fishermen trying to land 
a fish whilst trying to catch the flopping bait slipping and sliding around on the deck  

So, for carrying some more bait (maybe 2x of the Frabill model) and for a longer time on the water the Flambeau is a better choice. But, if you want to transport from the bait shop one or two dozen baits and use on a smaller or already crowded boat IMO the Frabill is another option.


----------



## moloch16 (Aug 7, 2018)

Those are nice. I had one, used it about 5 times before it flew out of the boat going down the road and that was end of my new bait bucket


----------



## gnappi (Aug 7, 2018)

moloch16 said:


> Those are nice. I had one, used it about 5 times before it flew out of the boat going down the road and that was end of my new bait bucket



 I've lost a few things that way, now I keep everything that can get lost in my truck until I drop the boat in the water.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 7, 2018)

Huh, last time I had a minnow bucket it was like a round deep fryer basket inside a tin bucket. Had a styrofoam ring around the top so you could float the basket in the water along side the boat.

Gary, the one you picture is supposed to fit inside a 5 gal plastic bucket, yes?


----------



## gnappi (Aug 9, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Huh, last time I had a minnow bucket it was like a round deep fryer basket inside a tin bucket. Had a styrofoam ring around the top so you could float the basket in the water along side the boat.
> 
> Gary, the one you picture is supposed to fit inside a 5 gal plastic bucket, yes?



Yeah, it sure does. The bucket is only a standard home depot / lowes type.


----------



## gnappi (Nov 26, 2018)

I lost track of this thread, and found a pic of the bucket the liner comes with. I added a bucket "tool wrapper" which is handy for storing a minnow dip net, pliers etc.


----------

